# Kingsway Hospital, Derby - October 2010



## KooK. (Oct 17, 2010)

Explored with jST.

_Lord Belper sold the land to the Derby Borough Corporation in 1883, Kingsway Hospital was founded in 1884, and it took two years to build (by Walkerdines) and accepted it's first patients in November 1888. Patients normally stayed at Kingsway for between four weeks and nine months and were given anti-dementia drugs and therapy.

In 1999 plans were hatched for a new hospital were made and patients were moved across after breakfast and a concert in August 2009. The new hospital, called the Ashbourne Centre, has a bank, library, coffee shop, restaurant, chapel, multi-faith centre and a physiotherapy suite.

Most of the old hospital buildings are owned by English Partnerships, a government agency which aims to regenerate communities by providing affordable housing. It has applied to Derby City Council for permission to build 600 homes on the site._

Loads more interesting stuff on it here

We set off nice and early from Leeds, catching the sunrise as we headed down the motorway then, after a brief breakfast stop with some dodgy coffee at McD's, we headed over to the hospital. As soon as we stepped onto the grounds a security guard crossed our path but paid no attention to us, so we headed over to the closed hospital.













After entering and the initial nerves had calmed down we walked straight into a meeting room complete with long table, then headed off on our mooch around the hospital. Whilst in the lower hall we got a bit of a scare as we heard what sounded like high heels very close by. jST chose the flight mode, legging it back down the nearest corridor, creating a hell of a racket on the way, whilst I went for freeze until the noise had subsided.




































Calm returned shortly after, although we were still in stealth mode as a lot of the place is open for anyone to look in. After about two hours we bounded down some stairs and were faced with 3 Liverpudlian explorers with their tripods out tapping along the floor with a sound that was remarkably like high heels...





























After a bit of a chat and exchanging notes on the possible location of the morgue we headed off in our separate directions, only to bump into them again at the morgue! I was stepping back to take a wide shot when someone exclaimed "Watch out for the shi..." Yes. I stepped in some dirty buggers huge terd. Ace. Everyone exited the scene quickly as I had broken some kind of seal and the place suddenly reeked. Luckily I found an old brush head and a tap that was still on.


















































We heard the others later on again, and noticed that they were being quite loud, we paid no mind and wandered on, looking for our goal of a green tilting bath. As I was poking about jST informed me that he'd just seen the guys being escorted out by the guard, so we made a quick exit. Whilst we were heading back to the car after a few externals and a lovely apple from a tree out front, when some police in a van pulled up and asked if we had been stopped by security, we were polite and courteous, said no and that we hadn't seen any other explorers and they let us go on our way.




All in all a great day, about 3.5 hours inside.

Thanks for looking


----------



## bonecollector (Oct 17, 2010)

Another cracking report mate.
Do you have a job? cos you seem to be putting up new reports everyday.
This place looks really nice, its good to see a place that the chavs havent wrecked.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha, cheers! I do unfortunately have a job, I just do without that pesky sleep nonsense. Less that 3 hours before heading off to Derby. I had a bit of a backlog due to not seeing the inside of my house properly for about a week, hence the sudden overload of reports.

Yeah its nice that its fairly clean still. Someone has been and taken all the wiring, but pretty untouched otherwise - excluding the huge crap in the morgue.


----------



## georgie (Oct 17, 2010)

cracking pics m8 good to meet you and jst today unfortunatley we was nabbed right at the end

the loud noise you heard was the guards shouting at us it wasnt actually us being loud ....then we was escorted out the building we didnt expect them to come inside


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 17, 2010)

Some really nice pics there. I prefer my explores to be a bit more decayed than this. I think the hospital I work in is in worse condition..........especially the roof above my office, which drips onto the ceiling above my head every time we have a downpour!

Bad luck, Georgie


----------



## kyberhai (Oct 18, 2010)

Well bugger me... this one's only about five minutes (walk) from me but I've never stopped to give it consideration!

Cracking report, and I'll be sure to watch my footing if I do take a nose around.
* goes to investigate what other posts have a 'poo' tag *


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good report,it was good to meet you and JST.We were unlucky to run into security but then again we were done and wasnt bothered..Glad the hose worked for you,that was a classic moment


----------



## ceejam (Oct 18, 2010)

Some really nice shots there.
I also prefer a little more decay as evilnoodle said, Me and noodles did walk into a hospital which had only just closed, they had just finished moving over that day to the newly built site next door, wandered around for about 20 mins. We didnt even take our cameras out of our bags as noodles said it was just like being in work.
Not sure if any body has actually been in since.


----------



## jjstenso (Oct 18, 2010)

Here are some of mine - Hello everyone by the way! 





































A few giggles caused by this.





















They go in for oversized items here.





























​
An excellent exploration through and through...


----------



## KooK. (Oct 18, 2010)

Aye, it was nice bumping into you boys, shame you got nabbed. I hope the security weren't too rough on you, the police seemed friendly enough when we bumped into them.

I do like a nice bit of decay, but this was a cracking explore because it was still quite clean (apart from the obvious) Bit more zombie apocalypse!


----------



## jjstenso (Oct 18, 2010)

ceejam said:


> Some really nice shots there.
> I also prefer a little more decay as evilnoodle said, Me and noodles did walk into a hospital which had only just closed, they had just finished moving over that day to the newly built site next door, wandered around for about 20 mins. We didnt even take our cameras out of our bags as noodles said it was just like being in work.
> Not sure if any body has actually been in since.



Ey up Ceejam,

Where is this that you speak of?

J.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 19, 2010)

jjstenso said:


> Ey up Ceejam,
> 
> Where is this that you speak of?
> 
> J.



Send me a PM, not sure of status of said site now, not sure how sensitive it is either. C


----------



## JEP27 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovely pictures both of you. Sounds like a good day


----------



## wherever i may roam (Oct 19, 2010)

hahahaha JST you done well sneaking past the canteen just after we got caught mate,i seen you at the corner of my eye bud...


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 19, 2010)

Brilliant photos, loved them...


----------

